
A VC's list of questions to entrepreneurs - DanielRibeiro
http://www.enterprisecorp.com/resources/assessment.htm
======
endeavor
Not a bad list. I have no idea if these are the best 12 questions to ask, but
if you are a founder, these are questions you should be able to answer.

